# DSLR Gear - No Idea



## myocyte (Nov 26, 2012)

Sony NEX just came out with a clever marketing campaign. What type of shooter are you?

http://www.youtube.com/user/dslrgearnoidea/videos?view=0

Not quite sure if I'm the Foreign Correspondent or Sideline Hero...


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 27, 2012)

Can't watch the video, I'm at work.
Do they have a section for 'pixel-peeing gear-head'?


----------



## bycostello (Nov 27, 2012)

hahahaha.. very good, dread to think what i am


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 27, 2012)

Brilliant marketing campaign. Quite funny too! I appreciate the point they are making, although I'd like to think most of the time I'm not in one of those categories.


----------

